# It's Sept. 7th. Did anyone's Poison Pill from the promo kick in?



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

If you took advantage of the "Summer Breeze" promo, today's the day your older TiVo that had the Lifetime transferred away from it was supposed to have it's service deactivated. Anyone notice anything yet?


----------



## opus123 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got an email that it's been delayed until tomorrow September 8th... so we'll see i guess.


----------



## bill875 (Dec 3, 2003)

I received this email about the deactivation and delay, however, I did NOT take advantage of this promotion beyond adding a Bolt to my cart and entering the eligible TivoHD TSN as the promo code. By the time I wanted to make the purchase, the Black Bolt was sold out so I gave up. Does this email mean someone used my TSN to upgrade somehow or did TIVO screw up and email more people than they should have?


----------



## cfranson (Jan 1, 2008)

I got an email about this too, but didn’t buy a Bolt. Could it be related to older units I sold off?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I also received this email about the deactivation and delay. Like you, I did NOT take advantage of this promotion. Moreover, I did NOT add a TiVo to my cart. I did NOT even visit the TiVo website. 

They better NOT deactivate my TiVo.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

caughey said:


> I also received this email about the deactivation and delay. Like you, I did NOT take advantage of this promotion. Moreover, I did NOT add a TiVo to my cart. I did NOT even visit the TiVo website.
> 
> They better not deactivate my TiVo.


Same here. This is the first email that I've received about any sort of deactivation, so I'm really confused. I don't frequent these forums at all, so this is completely new news to me . I have two premier boxes. Are they both about to get bricked?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I got the email too and had never taken advantage of the offer. Methinks they just sent the email to everyone that had an eligible TSN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Same here. I received the e-mail, but I didn't participate or even add a Tivo in the shopping cart. Since 2 of my Tivo's are a Series 2 and a Series 3, I doubt they would be able to put Lifetiime back on them.


----------



## kwmcc (Oct 23, 2007)

I came here to see what's going on because I got an email regarding a Tivo being deactivated tomorrow. I never purchased anything, and have no idea what it's referring to.

I checked my account on the Tivo website and don't see anything relevant there either.


----------



## RTPGiants (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah what the heck is this about? I think I clicked the link to take a look, but I did not purchase anything.


----------



## ChileHead (Feb 10, 2002)

I also got the mail, and I haven't bought a new TiVo since 2008, so they better not deactivate my TiVo!

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. Hopefully it was a mailing failure!


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Just got the email as well -- came here to see if it happened to anyone else. Glad I am not alone, as I did not participate in this promotion.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

caughey said:


> I also received this email about the deactivation and delay. Like you, I did NOT take advantage of this promotion. Moreover, I did NOT add a TiVo to my cart. I did NOT even visit the TiVo website.
> 
> They better not deactivate my TiVo.


Ditto.

Normally I'd be suspicous that I somehow screwed something up, but I also haven't even been to the Tivo web site since before this promo started, so even I couldn't have done something stupid (in this case).

I just have to assume that they blasted this email to everyone that was eligible.

The ideal that somehow someone had used the deal with my older units ids did briefly cross my mind. That's quite the longshot and since others are in the same boat I gotta think this will be a non-issue.

Still, don't scare me like this, my Tivos are too important.


----------



## pmint9 (May 13, 2005)

Add me to this list. Just got this ridiculous email. I did not request ANYTHING and will be beyond pissed if they screw up my existing machine. How do we address this? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Add me to the list of folks that DID NOT buy and got the deactivation email tonight. It's my daughter's TiVo and we're not using ATM but do not want it deactivated. I will be pissed if it's shut off tomorrow. That'd be a pretty scummy move on TiVo's part. Hoping the email just went out in error.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

this sounds just like what happened with emails regarding the discontinuation of dialup service. The email got sent to everyone with a unit capable of using a phone line even if they had never used the service


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I just got this email a few minutes ago as well. I wasn't sure what it was even talking about so this was the first place I came looking for answers. I have 9 older Tivos(3 S2 and 6 S3's) with Lifetime service and don't want any of them deactivated considering how much money I have in them all even if I'm not currently using every single one of them. I really hope this was a glitch email.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Agreed. Mine is in need of caps/ps so may stay in box for eternity. But now that this happened, if they really did deactivate everything, they’re going to have problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Same here TiVo email popped up on my Gmail account? Looks like $250 for a refurb Bolt? 
I can buy a used Roamio for $30 on Craigslist, can I transfer my lifetime to it? I wish!
Scared the crap out of me that they might my deactivate my HD or Premiere without my permission. Another Email Marketing screw up me thinks.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Add me to the list. I looked at my account and see just my Roamio OTA and my TivoHD. They better not nuke the HD.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

I just got the same email. Never signed up/ordered another Tivo. I had just clicked on the email promo to see what was available. When I started to consider the purchase the model was sold out that I would have bought. They better not be deactivating either of the TiVo's that were listed in the email...


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

Yup, I got the mail as well, despite not making use of the Summer Breeze promotion. I'm sure that someone messed up and set the notification to the wrong email...


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

longrider said:


> this sounds just like what happened with emails regarding the discontinuation of dialup service.


yeah but this is different. Shut off dialup when you have internet/wireless? eh no biggie
shut off my Tivo when I didnt take advantage of the promo? Awww Hell No! 

edit: my post in the other thread is better IMO

The dial up email is like "eh whatever" but one saying "yeah we're shutting off your old Tivo even though you didnt take advantage of our upgrade offer" is like "Elizabeth....I'm coming to join ya honey!!" (to quote Fred G. Sanford...and the G stands for god dammit dont turn off my Tivo)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So everyone got the email...

But an email that says dial-up is being discontinued makes you wonder, and then you ignore it. An email that says your TiVo is being turned off tomorrow... come on TiVo, get your act together. This is minor league stuff.

I actually bought some new devices recently (Mini Vox), so I'm thinking, uh oh, something got screwed up, they mixed up something in their system, and now I'm going to lose a TiVo. At least I know everyone got it, so I'm safe (famous last words...).


ETA: Or what unclehonkey typed write before me...


----------



## Len_A (Nov 7, 2007)

Got it, too. Didn't buy a darn thing. They'd better not screw up my account or my Tivo.


----------



## partswiz (Feb 4, 2004)

Add me to the list too. I did not take advantage of the Summer Breeze promo...I have two Series 4's and two Roamio Pro's all with lifetime service. Im happy with what I got right now...


----------



## ChileHead (Feb 10, 2002)

I have to imagine their inbox's are flooded with support requests right now!


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

unclehonkey said:


> yeah but this is different. Shut off dialup when you have internet/wireless? eh no biggie
> shut off my Tivo when I didnt take advantage of the promo? Awww Hell No!


I am not saying the actions are equivalent, I just think it was the same mistake in targeting the email. The dialup email was sent to everybody with a TiVo that had a modem rather than just those still using dialup service. This email was sent to everyone with an eligible unit, not just the ones who took advantage of the promo


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Funny thing the promotion I did was a year ago at least.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

longrider said:


> I am not saying the actions are equivalent, I just think it was the same mistake in targeting the email. The dialup email was sent to everybody with a TiVo that had a modem rather than just those still using dialup service. This email was sent to everyone with an eligible unit, not just the ones who took advantage of the promo


but what I'm saying is the dialup one I looked at and went "huh? I use wireless so dont get that" versus "WTF do you mean you're shutting off my Tiovo?"


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

I just got the email at 8:31 p.m. Central (chat and phone support were already closed).
I never bought a new box since the Mini and before that an XL4 Elite.
I never sold an old Tivo, and did NOT use the Summer Breeze promo.
I sent an EMAIL to support about this and got a case#. 
They better prepare for an onslaught of calls tomorrow at 8 a.m. pacific time!
I have 3 TIVO lifetime units and a Mini. 
Please don't mess me up during football season Tivo.
You can kill the dial-up access, but don't cancel my box(es).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We sort of have two threads going. Mods, should/can we merge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Same email here


----------



## Kimberl563 (Sep 8, 2018)

I got the same e-mail - I was a beta tester for the original Tivo box a very long time ago. I have a Premiere now and never even knew about the "Summer Breeze" promo. If they deactivate my box at midnight a class action lawsuit should be filed. The "promo" isn't available anymore and honestly - I don't want to. upgrade my box works fine. I e-mailed customer service and got a case# and I am hoping this is a mistake.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

Just received the same email. I never joined any promotion, this is the first I have heard of this. Hope they don't brick my two Premiere too.

Edit: just submitted a support ticket also.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tried to enter a support ticket but can’t get the page to work at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I opened a ticket....I think its done right as I've only done tickets for lineup changes.

edit: got a case number so looks like they got it


----------



## anddroid (Aug 11, 2001)

Me too:

Dear Customer ,
Thank you for participating in our "Summer Breeze" promotion to replace a Product Lifetime service plan with an All-In service plan on a recently purchased TiVo device!
To qualify for this offer, you selected the TSN promo code, which indicated, which current TiVo DVR you wanted to deactivate and use for the All-In service plan replacement service for your new device. This older TiVo device was scheduled to be deactivated today, September 7, 2018. Unfortunately, we have encountered some delays, and so, your deactivation date has been rescheduled for tomorrow, *September 8, 2018*. We apologize for the inconvenience. You are welcome to take this additional time to transfer any shows that you love.
If you have any questions, please let us know.
Thank you for being a loyal TiVo customer. Have a great day!
Sincerely,
TiVo Team


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

OK - I got the same thing. Have a Series 4 with Lifetime and a Roamio I pay monthly. I haven't been on their website for ages, and never got any other notifications. I don't even know what an All-in-one thing is! I went to my account info (forgot the password it's been so long) and it says both boxes are OK. What in hell are they doing? Just sending emails to everyone? This is insane. I'd love to see their INBOX (assuming they even read it).

UPDATE - There are other threads on this...just found this below on one of them, tho not from a TiVO employee...hope it's true

"This is a known email send error. If you did not purchase anything from the sale, your unit will continue to work as it has been. Fortunately, it's all based on the promo codes used for the sale and not the emails."


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So nobody has called them?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Got the same email, even went as far as checking order history and changing password.

I guess the phones will be flooded tomorrow and if mine are turned off I'll just hand it to the wife to deal with when she can't record her soaps lol.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Received the same email. Have no idea what it's talking about. Didn't participate in anything.

I'm expecting an email tomorrow that explains that they erroneously sent a bunch of emails.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> So nobody has called them?


Well, I tried, but they didn't send out the email until after their phones were closed for the night.

(I started another thread on this -- didn't see this one -- sorry mods)


----------



## Series 2 (Jul 24, 2018)

same here...will call tomorrow morning. Tried to post support ticket but it did not go through


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Ever tried calling them after hours? For that matter, even during hours. You get someone "off-shore," as they put it, who, aside from the very basics, have no idea what you're talking about. I may try later today...says they open at 8AM PT, which is 11AM here on the East Coast.
Has anyone actually had the plug pulled, or is this just some gigantic screw up?


----------



## Steeple (Jul 22, 2002)

Me too -- I found the same email in my in-box this morning. I never heard of Summer Breeze.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steeple said:


> Me too -- I found the same email in my in-box this morning. I never heard of Summer Breeze.


Summer Breeze (song) - Wikipedia
Summer Breeze

I could go on.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Makes me feel fine, blowing all the jasmine in my miiiiiiiind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weavb013 (Nov 28, 2009)

I opened a case last night and got the following response from TiVo:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

We apologize for the email that you received. Please disregard that email for as long as you did not take advantage of the Summer Breeze Promotion then the service of your TiVo device will not be deactivated. Rest assured your service will continue.

For future reference, your case number is xxxxxxxx.

To find other related-support articles about TiVo, please visit https://support.tivo.com.

Sincerely,
Gergimar John


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think we can cease the "me too" emails, as its clearly widespread. Now the interesting point would be feedback from TiVo, which is going to be increasingly difficult to find with folks looking to join the movement.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 27, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I think we can cease the "me too" emails, as its clearly widespread. Now the interesting point would be feedback from TiVo, which is going to be increasingly difficult to find with folks looking to join the movement.


Me too!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

They can't even send emails correctly. I'm giving up they'll manage to fix HDMI audio issues happening between playing videos from apps, that used to not be there until an update a few months ago.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

#metoo


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

oscarfish said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Normally I'd be suspicous that I somehow screwed something up, but I also haven't even been to the Tivo web site since before this promo started, so even I couldn't have done something stupid (in this case).
> 
> ...


AGREED! I will freak out if they deactivate my Tivo.


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

I received the same email and I have no idea what they are talking about. I have tried calling today and only get a busy signal, which makes me more nervous.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 27, 2004)

I just got off the phone with TiVo customer support after waiting on hold for 20 mins. The rep indicated that the email was in fact sent by mistake to "all customers", and indicated that none of my TiVos are being deactivated. It was a pretty stupid mistake for them to alarm so many of their customers this way...


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh thank you for letting us know this!! YES! Very scary email. LOL. Thank you.


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

hybucket said:


> Ever tried calling them after hours? For that matter, even during hours. You get someone "off-shore," as they put it, who, aside from the very basics, have no idea what you're talking about. I may try later today...says they open at 8AM PT, which is 11AM here on the East Coast.
> Has anyone actually had the plug pulled, or is this just some gigantic screw up?


Customer service is horrible. I have been trying since 11:00 EST....no answer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Monkey Man said:


> I just got off the phone with TiVo customer support after waiting on hold for 20 mins. The rep indicated that the email was in fact sent by mistake to "all customers", and indicated that none of my TiVos are being deactivated. It was a pretty stupid mistake for them to alarm so many of their customers this way...


Now I'm worried. I received the first email but not the second.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Their phone lines must be jammed (assuming they have more than one). I tried, just for laughs, and it just rang and rang...no message, no busy signal...nothing. Tried again...same thing. Maybe they're having a staff meeting.


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Now I'm worried. I received the first email but not the second.


What second email?


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

hybucket said:


> Their phone lines must be jammed (assuming they have more than one). I tried, just for laughs, and it just rang and rang...no message, no busy signal...nothing. Tried again...same thing. Maybe they're having a staff meeting.


UGH --- I've either gotten busy signal, or just rang and rang and then disconnected. Hopefully TIVO has bit the dust totally.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Michelle Baraniak said:


> What second email?


This was the first: Phasing out dial-up modem service


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 27, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Now I'm worried. I received the first email but not the second.


They have not sent a follow up email to clarify the mistake yet, although I suggested to the the rep that they do so ASAP to save themselves and their customers some headaches.



hybucket said:


> Their phone lines must be jammed (assuming they have more than one). I tried, just for laughs, and it just rang and rang...no message, no busy signal...nothing. Tried again...same thing. Maybe they're having a staff meeting.


Actually, looking at the clock, I think I was on hold for closer to 35 minutes, not 20...


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

As bad as they have become...try the X1 box the other company insists you get. Brutal! The guy who installed it said that half of them don't work within a month.


----------



## jdill (Dec 31, 2003)

muerte33 said:


> I just got the email at 8:31 p.m. Central (chat and phone support were already closed).
> I never bought a new box since the Mini and before that an XL4 Elite.
> I never sold an old Tivo, and did NOT use the Summer Breeze promo.
> I sent an EMAIL to support about this and got a case#.
> ...


Same here. I got the email after the time when I could have called. What happened to their 24/7 support line? Cutting expenses? I've been very unhappy with TiVO lately. I don't use the APPs anymore, I just switch to my Samsung TVs system to access Netflix, HBOGo, Hulu, etc. I would have to reboot the TiVO constantly when it would stop and say I was not connected to the Internet. Been a loyal TiVO evangelist for over 15 years....sad.


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> This was the first: Phasing out dial-up modem service


oh.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I've just looked at the "Summer Breeze" promotion. Does anyone else think this is about the dumbest thing Tivo has ever done? Has Tivo ever before allowed transfer of lifetime service? And all you have to do is supply a TSN? The opportunities for fraud seem endless. What happens for example if you use the offer and then sell your old Tivo with lifetime service on eBay? The buyer has no way of knowing the lifetime time service is going to go away at the end of the summer. Nuts!


----------



## Michelle Baraniak (Sep 8, 2018)

jdill said:


> Same here. I got the email after the time when I could have called. What happened to their 24/7 support line? Cutting expenses? I've been very unhappy with TiVO lately. I don't use the APPs anymore, I just switch to my Samsung TVs system to access Netflix, HBOGo, Hulu, etc. I would have to reboot the TiVO constantly when it would stop and say I was not connected to the Internet. Been a loyal TiVO evangelist for over 15 years....sad.


Yes it is very sad how bad Tivo has gotten. I have been a Tivo purchaser since 2001. But they have gone way downhill in their customer service. They haven't had 24/7 lines in forever.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I did transfer a lifetime thing from a Series One box many years ago.
I sent them an email last night about their disconnect email. A few moments ago, I got an automated reply with a ticket #. Then, I got another reply, same ticket #. And then, I got a third one. Yup. Same ticket #. All within about 2 minutes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Scooby Doo said:


> I've just looked at the "Summer Breeze" promotion. Does anyone else think this is about the dumbest thing Tivo has ever done? Has Tivo ever before allowed transfer of lifetime service? And all you have to do is supply a TSN? The opportunities for fraud seem endless. What happens for example if you use the offer and then sell your old Tivo with lifetime service on eBay? The buyer has no way of knowing the lifetime time service is going to go away at the end of the summer. Nuts!


Actually, this is I think the third or fourth time they've done a promo like this. The goal for TiVo is to attempt to cycle older hardware out of action (easier to support the newer boxes and what not). And at the same time you get to upgrade older hardware to something more modern for $99.

For instance, many of the older boxes (series 3/HD) had capacitor and power supply problems. So a lot of people chose to pay the $99 and move their lifetime from an older 2 tuner box to a newer 4/6 tuner box.

Supply the TSN is the way to do it. It's unique to each box and only you would know your TSN unless you shared your account info with someone.

Regarding eBay, obviously there's a certain caveat emptor factor. But ask anyone on here and they would tell you that they wouldn't post their old boxes as they are dead weights and cannot be re-activated if you took the offer. Yes, there will still be some fraudulent sellers and some buyers who don't know any better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick25 (Nov 22, 2016)

This is a known email send error. If you did not purchase anything from the sale, your unit will continue to work as it has been. Fortunately, it's all based on the promo codes used for the sale and not the emails.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

jlb said:


> Actually, this is I think the third or fourth time they've done a promo like this. The goal for TiVo is to attempt to cycle older hardware out of action (easier to support the newer boxes and what not). And at the same time you get to upgrade older hardware to something more modern for $99.
> 
> For instance, many of the older boxes (series 3/HD) had capacitor and power supply problems. So a lot of people chose to pay the $99 and move their lifetime from an older 2 tuner box to a newer 4/6 tuner box.
> 
> ...


I've seen loads of Tivos for sale on eBay with screenshots that disclose their TSN. Here's just one example:










It's also on the retail packaging:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Well that’s true. Sucks that people take advantage of others. But what can you do....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Kimberl563 said:


> I was a beta tester for the original Tivo box a very long time ago.


In San Francisco? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They apologized on Facebook. Check your spam filter for the follow up email. Some reported it got stuck.


----------



## LYKUNO (Jan 7, 2014)

My email just arrived ...

Dear Valued Customer,
Oops!
We're sorry. We recently sent out a deactivation email to everyone in our "Summer Breeze" promotion, and noticed you were included in that email by mistake. If you did not purchase a TiVo BOLT with this offer, we want to reassure you that your box(es) will not be deactivated. 
We apologize for any confusion or inconvenience that our previous email may have caused.
Thank you for your patience. Thank you for continuing to be a loyal TiVo customer.
Sincerely,
TiVo Team


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Last year there were some far less drastic Rivo screwups and I think they actually didn't turn anybody off at all (some people cancelled service on their own, otherwise, as far as I can see, a lot last year's theoretically disabled units are still lifetime). I suspect that's what they'll wind up doing this year as well. Will be interesting to see here if anybody is actually shut off.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

jlb said:


> Well that's true. Sucks that people take advantage of others. But what can you do....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe don't allow transfers of lifetime service using only an insecure form of identification?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Michelle Baraniak said:


> I received the same email and I have no idea what they are talking about. I have tried calling today and only get a busy signal, which makes me more nervous.


Yeah I tired for over an hour and it was ring then busy signal. I started calling at 10:05 Central time


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Came home to see the email with a "sorry for the inconvenience"....

Should be more like "yeah sorry we f**ked up and gave a bunch of you heart attacks"


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

The Monkey Man said:


> It was a pretty stupid mistake for them to alarm so many of their customers this way...


ya think?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So, now that the email conspiracy is over, how about the OP? Have they actually disabled any devices today per the deal?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> So, now that the email conspiracy is over, how about the OP? Have they actually disabled any devices today per the deal?


Nothing as far as I can tell. Both my TiVos that I used for the promo state they're still Lifetimed. (I also have them on dialup just for poops and giggles, too!)


----------



## Kimberl563 (Sep 8, 2018)

I got the following e-mail - what a bunch of jerks!
----------------
Dear Valued Customer,
Oops!
We're sorry. We recently sent out a deactivation email to everyone in our "Summer Breeze" promotion, and noticed you were included in that email by mistake. If you did not purchase a TiVo BOLT with this offer, we want to reassure you that your box(es) will not be deactivated. 
We apologize for any confusion or inconvenience that our previous email may have caused.
Thank you for your patience. Thank you for continuing to be a loyal TiVo customer.
Sincerely,
TiVo Team


----------



## Kimberl563 (Sep 8, 2018)

Wil said:


> In San Francisco? Do you have any pictures?


pictures of what?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

> pictures of what?


The box. Didn't say Tivo or have a logo. I didn't save anything; can't even prove it existed. Any paperwork at all?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Scooby Doo said:


> I've just looked at the "Summer Breeze" promotion. Does anyone else think this is about the dumbest thing Tivo has ever done? Has Tivo ever before allowed transfer of lifetime service? And all you have to do is supply a TSN? The opportunities for fraud seem endless. What happens for example if you use the offer and then sell your old Tivo with lifetime service on eBay? The buyer has no way of knowing the lifetime time service is going to go away at the end of the summer. Nuts!


I've taken advantage of these offers twice now. The first back in 2007 where we transferred lifetime from 2 S1's to 2 new S3 OLED's for $199 each (when lifetime was no longer being offered) and last year from an HD to a Bolt for $99 for my son at college. I don't think there was any concern with the first offer as they switched the S1's to a "free" year of service with the lifetime move. Some people were concerned with the recent Bolt offers as there was a longer delay before our HD lifetime service was stopped and some people never had the lifetime service discontinued. This one seemed pretty reasonable as the time frame wasn't that long between the offer and service ending on the old TiVo (1 month roughly).

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Scooby Doo said:


> I've seen loads of Tivos for sale on eBay with screenshots that disclose their TSN. Here's just one example:


That wouldn't help you to take advantage of the offer since it wouldn't be an active TiVo on your account though.

Scott


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Kimberl563 said:


> I got the following e-mail - what a bunch of jerks!


How does this email make them jerks? The first one was bad, this one was fessing up.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

mahermusic said:


> If you took advantage of the "Summer Breeze" promo, today's the day your older TiVo that had the Lifetime transferred away from it was supposed to have it's service deactivated. Anyone notice anything yet?


Nothing here on Sept. 9th. Still says lifetime service for me.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

I take it no one else that took advantage of the “Summer Breeze” promotion has had their old TiVos deactivated? I got the original email that said the deactivation had been delayed to the 8th followed by the “Oops!” email even though I did indeed take advantage of the promotion. Not a peep since then and my TiVo is still showing lifetime service.


----------



## danart (Oct 23, 2016)

My Series2 ST 40hr was deactivated today and moved to inactive devices.

"TiVo Lifetime Service Cancellation 09/11/2018 The box you are trying to reactivate is no longer supported. Please visit tivo.com today to shop for TiVo's latest products."


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

The boxes I used for the Promo were deactivated correctly, Sept 10th. Very good, since I have more eligible I wanted to make sure they deactivated the right ones, they did, phew  And yes, I can still watch my recordings and can watch live TV if I want to.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> boxes I used for the Promo were deactivated correctly, Sept 10th


2's or 3's?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wil said:


> 2's or 3's?


Both. I have only "tested" an S3 though. However my account shows the correct boxes as being inactive now. And more importantly the ones I did NOT use for the promo ARE still active.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> I take it no one else that took advantage of the "Summer Breeze" promotion has had their old TiVos deactivated? I got the original email that said the deactivation had been delayed to the 8th followed by the "Oops!" email even though I did indeed take advantage of the promotion. Not a peep since then and my TiVo is still showing lifetime service.


Both of my TiVos that I used in the Summer Breeze promo (a Series 2 & a Series 3) finally deactivated today (9/11). They were first placed in the "inactive" status online, then, as each one dialed in one final time (I had them both on dialup just for poops and giggles...) the boxes became inactive. The Series 2 had been going for 15 years nonstop, and the Series 3 for 11 years!


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

The Premiere I used for the promo was “poisoned” today also.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

My Premier still shows lifetime status. Makes me curious how this is being handled


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sometime between midday Monday and late last night, my Premiere was deactivated.
And for the record, because some people seem to think that deactivation means that the tivo can not ever be activated again, tivo.com shows that it can be reactivated.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

scandia101 said:


> And for the record, because some people seem to think that deactivation means that the tivo can not ever be activated again, tivo.com shows that it can be reactivated.


Premiers can be activated; S2 and S3 (including HD) cannot.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DVR_Dave said:


> Premiers can be activated; S2 and S3 (including HD) cannot.


Oh, I know that, but others have posted during other lifetime transfer offers that that deactivation means that they would not be able to be activated again. I don't get why they'd think that but people especially here, leap to weird conclusions


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

My S2 and S3 OLED were deactivated. The S2 was from 2002 and the S3 was from 2007, so I got good value for my investments in those boxes. Now to determine the fate of the corpses.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Too bad I was hoping they would forget to deactivate mine. Anyone want my Wireless-G TiVo adapter? I guess it's time to pull the hard drive for my Premier and recycle


----------

